# Cost of living in Porto



## Gadwall

I am considering a move to work in Porto, and would be grateful if anyone can give a general idea of cost of living.
Yes, I know it's subjective but on a gross annual salary of say 27000 euro, would a couple with no children be poor, okay or well off? assume we rent a flat, live modestly and eat out say once a week ?
It's so hard to know and naturally we don't want to take up a post and find ourselves living in penury.
Thanks if you can help.


----------



## siobhanwf

Cost of Living in Porto, Portugal. Prices in Porto.

This website contains lots of information. The average monthly salary for the area is about €750.


----------



## Gadwall

Thanks, that's helpful, and even more helpful would be any thoughts from people in Porto.
Thanks again.


----------



## canoeman

If your salary is 27,000€ gross for the two of you, think I'd first check conditions of employment i.e. employed tax S/S at source or employed pay your own tax S/S and your likely nett salary

Try this site Cost of Living in Porto, Portugal. Prices in Porto.

This is a more formal site but more statistical than informative
PORDATA - Rendimento e Despesas Familiares


----------



## canoeman

Think blackirishgirl was only regular member from Porto but she hasn't posted for a considerable time


----------



## Gadwall

I would be employed and have to pay tax and social security on that gross salary which is why I am posting as I am concerned that we might face a big drop in our standard of living, I get the impression form your post that you think it's not perhaps a generous salary ?


----------



## canoeman

No salaries are that generous in Portugal it's not I don't think it might not be enough but exactly how your employed as if you had a contract but where responsible for your own payment of Tax & S/S payments it costs you a bit more, although you don't pay S/S for the 1st year your earnings for that year are used to establish what you would pay year 2 onward.

If you can get a Nett figure then it helps


----------



## Gadwall

Ah, I see, I would be teaching in a private school so I assume they will deduct tax etc at source, r s tat something I need to clarify with them ?


----------



## canoeman

More likely you'll be on what's called Green Receipts most contract teachers are (they're actually blue and nearly all done on line now) i.e. you pay tax & S/S


----------



## Gadwall

And that is less good than them doing it for me if I read your post above correctly ?
Thanks, I will be sure to clarify this with the school.
So how competitive in Porto is this kind of gross salary ?
Say, compared to other jobs ?


----------



## canoeman

It saves them a lot of costs, ideally a salaried PAYE position is easier and better for you, but check with them, sorry no idea you need someone who is in that line of work to help.


----------



## Ratodagua

The minimum wage in Portugal is €485 a month. €27000 is more than enough!


----------



## dhream

*How I'm managing on EUR1000 p/m*



Ratodagua said:


> The minimum wage in Portugal is €485 a month. €27000 is more than enough!


I am not in Porto but there is really not much difference between Porto and the rest of Portugal, if you keep it real and don't live in some yuppie designer penthouse overlooking the beach or river.

I am here (in central Portugal) to start an online biz and do freelance work online. 

I have budgeted from my savings EUR1000 p/m to keep me going for as long as I have to... I also run a micro car, bought here for cash EUR2500. 

That EUR1000 allowance i pay myself is more than adequate, I eat out, more than twice a week on average, and eat fresh healthy food at home, and my rent is just EUR225 with energy and internet plus mobile phone coming in at an average combined total EUR100 p/m give or take...

The kicker here is my rent is low even by PT standards. The building is new, it is a one bedroom apartment, but it is enough. It comes furnished, with fridge washer stove. The neighbours are decent but humble folks, factory workers and the like. The surroundings are bleak, the town cemetery is across the road, and the rest is industrial, I look out onto an unshaded concrete quadrangle (hence the low price) but I'm here to start up -and move up, not to admire the view all day. When it all gets too much, there is a charming park and agreeable, if small, town centre nearby.

My wife is in Singapore with a job and a family support network, until I can get myself to where I need to be. If you're bringing family, your costs will be more than mine, but as others have said, many many Portuguese families get by on half of what you're being offered, just don't go living in a posh neighbourhood, and you'll do fine.


----------

